# CLOMID - home ovulation kits



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

If you finished your 5 days on clomid that after took a home ovulation kit would the results be true or because of clomid would it just register that you were ovulating even if you weren't. did that make sense. sorry.


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Susan.

I don't think that CLOMID affects the results on OPK's. It does say on the clearblue info sheet that cloimd doed not affect the reults. I have been using them but I have not had any positive results since starting. But I think that maybe I am not ovulating!!! Anyway GOOD LUCK Susan with this cycle! Love Johanna


----------

